# [hardware] duda con SATA, scsi o ide? ("solucionado&quo

## luisfeser

Holas,

Tengo un disco duro seagate SATA de 160 gigas, y mi placa es una abit an7 con nforce2 y controlador sata silicon.

El disco se puede configurar como IDE (hdX) o como SCSI (sdX). 

Al principio lo tuve con los driver IDE del kernel, asi k tenia el disco en hde.

Pero no se donde leí k con los drivers SCSI iba mejor... Asi k lo cambié y ahora tengo sda.

De las dos formas me funciona bien, pero haciendo un "dmesg" me ha asaltado la duda, ya que me dice:

 *Quote:*   

> ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xD180B080 ctl 0xD180B08A bmdma 0xD180B000 irq 11
> 
> ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xD180B0C0 ctl 0xD180B0CA bmdma 0xD180B008 irq 11
> 
> ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:207f
> ...

 

Fijaos en lo k he resaltado en rojo. Eso del seagate errata fix y luego k lo configura como un UDMA-100.... pues como k no me mola.

K opinais?

Alguien con un disco similar, pero k lo tenga como IDE puede poner su dmesg?? a ver si asi aclaramos algo.

Gracias.

----------

## lunatc

Si mal no recuerdo, hace tiempo hubo un problema con el controlador sata SiI 3112 y los discos Seagate que llevó incluso algo de discusión en las listas del kernel (yo lo sufrí aunque no era por el disco -tengo un maxtor- sino por el SiI 3112).  Aplicaron algún parche que lo solucionó (a mi me funcionó) y me da la impresión de que el mensaje indica que hace alguna corrección sobre ese tema. Lo mismo no tiene que ver con lo que te cuento pero me da que sí.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=111300&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

Salu2

PD: A mi me va de PM con el controlador scsi/libata

```
bash-2.05b# hdparm -Tt /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1616 MB in  2.00 seconds = 807.72 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  166 MB in  3.01 seconds =  55.07 MB/sec

```

REPD: Según tengo entendido, para los discos SATA la opción "de futuro" es escoger la versión SCSI (libata). Incluso creo recordar haber leido por ahí que la versión ide se considerará "deprecated" de aquí a algún tiempo.

----------

## luisfeser

Si, yo tambien he leido k es la opcion de furturo el scsi... pero no se, no me va mu fino:

```
/dev/sda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1660 MB in  2.00 seconds = 829.71 MB/sec

BLKFLSBUF failed: Operation not supported

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Operation not supported

 Timing buffered disk reads:   72 MB in  3.07 seconds =  23.44 MB/sec

BLKFLSBUF failed: Operation not supported

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Operation not supported
```

A que se deben esos errores k me da?

----------

## gringo

los últimos nitro están basados en -rc1 e imagino que incluirán los últimos parches libata disponibles. Igual viene por ahi el tema... has probao actualizando hdparm? Ha habido un par de actualizaciones consecutivas en la última semana.

saluetes

----------

## lunatc

Por si te sirve de algo, uso un gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r14 y en el arranque, y para evitar "mensajitos raros" porque no tengo conectado ningún disco en el segundo canal SATA tengo puesto sdb=none

La placa es una Asus A7N8X-2 Deluxe.

Salu2

----------

## luisfeser

Pues es k volver a otro kernel k no sea nitro o love esta chungo, porque como uso reiser4.....

En fin, he actualizado el hdparm, k efectivamente habia una version mas moderna a la que tenia.

Pero no se ha solucionado. He reiniciado con el 2.6.8-nitro5 y me da esto:

```
 hdparm -Tt /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1696 MB in  2.00 seconds = 847.70 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   68 MB in  3.01 seconds =  22.61 MB/sec
```

K no da error, pero los resultados son muy malos.

Y luego he vuelto a reinciar con el 2.6.9-rc1-nitro3 y:

```
/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1604 MB in  2.00 seconds = 800.12 MB/sec

BLKFLSBUF failed: Operation not supported

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Operation not supported

 Timing buffered disk reads:   72 MB in  3.08 seconds =  23.40 MB/sec

BLKFLSBUF failed: Operation not supported

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Operation not supported
```

Cachis en la mar salá!!!!

lunatc, me podrias pasar tu configuracion del kernel en lo referente al scsi?

Yo lo tengo asi, a ver si veis algo raro:

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # SCSI device support
> 
> #
> ...

 

----------

## lunatc

Te lo paso esta noche que es cuando llego a casa, porque ahora estoy en el curro y no lo tengo a mano.

Mirando así por encima no veo nada extraño, pero por verificar mira a ver si tienes todavía activado el soporte Sii3112 en la sección de dispositivos IDE (aunque sea como módulo) porque creo recordar que en el mío esta totalmente desactivado.

Salu2

----------

## luisfeser

Ok, esperaré hasta esta noche.

Aunk de momento voy a probar a actualizar al nuevo mm4 k ha salido hoy, aunk no he visto nada en el changelog referente al sata silicon...

Y si, tengo desactivado lo del ide-silicon.

----------

## [KaRP]

Hola,

pues yo con un Maxtor SATA de 120 Gb en una Abit NF7-S (Sii3112) saco esto:

# hdparm -tT /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   2052 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1024.62 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  166 MB in  3.03 seconds =  54.78 MB/sec

(se deduce que con el driver IDE  :Smile:  ).

El kernel:

# uname -a

Linux entalto.aragon 2.6.7-love8 #1 Thu Jul 15 00:07:39 CEST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm)  AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Un saludo

----------

## TheCraCk

Yo tengo

Este kernel

```

CuXiLLo ruben # uname -a

Linux CuXiLLo 2.6.8-nitro6 #5 SMP Tue Sep 7 08:16:07 GMT 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Y esto es mi sata pero reconocido como ide

```
CuXiLLo ruben # hdparm -Tt /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   3724 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1862.28 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  174 MB in  3.02 seconds =  57.64 MB/sec
```

----------

## luisfeser

Pues visto lo visto... O es un fallo de los kernel >= 2.6.8 en el tema scsi o no lo entiendo.

Estaria bien k los k lo teneis como yo en scsi actualizarais vuestro kernel, a ver si es el kernel o es problema mio  :Confused: 

Y sino, pues me temo k voy a tener k volver al IDE.

----------

## lunatc

Bien, como lo prometido es deuda... ahí va mi versión de kernel y mi .config

```

Linux tonilnx.atcnet.atc 2.6.7-gentoo-r14 #6 Wed Sep 1 21:26:37 WEST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

```

bash-2.05b$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -e SCSI -a -e _IDE

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO is not set

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# SCSI device support

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# SCSI Transport Attributes

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# SCSI low-level drivers

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI=m

```

y lo que canta el dmesg

```

sata_sil version 0.54

ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF89E0080 ctl 0xF89E008A bmdma 0xF89E0000 irq 18

ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF89E00C0 ctl 0xF89E00CA bmdma 0xF89E0008 irq 18

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7b09 84:4003 85:7c69 86:3a01 87:4003 88:207f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 240121728 sectors:

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : sata_sil

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : sata_sil

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6Y120M0    Rev: YAR5

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 240121728 512-byte hdwr sectors (122942 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 < p5 p6 p7 p8 > p4

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

```

Salu2

----------

## luisfeser

Por lo k veo solo tienes distinto lo del probar los luns, y segun la ayuda no influye (o no deberia).

Y lo demas, pues tienes algunos modulos, k a no ser k los tengas cargados, tampoco creo k influyan.

Y el dmesg no te dice lo del segeate fix como a mi.

Creo k voy a poner el IDE k supongo k funcionara mejor  :Confused: 

----------

## lunatc

Por curiosidad mirando en google en http://lwn.net/Articles/66939/ me da la impresión de que tu modelo de disco (ST3160023AS) ha sido incluido en una "lista negra". No aparece en ese link pero es posible que en las nuevas versiones 2.6.8 lo hayan añadido. Lo curioso es que en el kernel que uso (gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r14), y según el fichero /usr/src/linux/drivers/scsi/sata_sil.c tu disco no está en esa lista negra y no se si, en el caso de que apareciera "baneado", sería sensato quitarlo de la lista y recompilar el kernel (echándole un par de cojones hablando claro y mal, claro!).

Salu2Last edited by lunatc on Tue Sep 07, 2004 9:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lunatc

Más info sobre el tema. En Summary of changes from v2.6.7 to v2.6.8-rc1 hay un comentario de que dice tal que así (nótese la negrita)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <jgarzik@pobox.com>
> 
> 	[libata sata_sil] Re-fix mod15write bug
> ...

 

No soy un experto en el tema, pero me da que el problema viene de ciertas combinaciones "Unidad de disco X"/SiI3112 y que la cosa la van a dejar así por lo que leo.

Se admiten sugerencias/interpretaciones

Salu2

PD: Hablando en plata: las soluciónes #2 y #3 son una currada y es mas sencillo limitar las transferencias a 15 sectores (#1), y según lo visto usar SATA SiI3112 + ciertos discos Seagate = mala idea.

----------

## luisfeser

Pues estamos listos  :Sad: 

Gracias por la info lunatc. Eso si, es una autentica put***, espero k saquen mi disco de la lista negra.

Ahora estoy poniendo el driver hde, pero me he cargado el lilo, y ahora no tengo narices a volver a ponerlo, porque el livecd k me permite montar las particiones reiser4 me carga el disco como scsi, por lo que al ejecutar el lilo me dice k no encuentra hde (logico), esto haciendo el chroot.

Sin chroot he probado esto:

lilo -C /mnt/gentoo/etc/lilo.conf -M /dev/sda

Pero no funciona  :Sad: 

Como grabo el lilo en el mbr???

----------

## lunatc

Yo lo que hice al cambiar a scsi fue entrar con el livecd en chroot, escribir el lilo.conf de manera "que le guste" al kernel del livecd pero poniendo en la linea append root=/dev/el_dispositivo_que_sé_que_le_va_a_gustar_al_kernel_nuevo

Recuerdo que alguna vez en el cambio se me quejó en el arranque e init me dejaba entrar como root con aquello de "Enter root password o type Ctrl-D".

Entonces entraba la pass de root, remontaba / como rw con mount / -o remount,rw, editaba el fstab (y si no recuerdo mal, que creo que si, el lilo.conf y ejecutaba el lilo, --pero creo que no--), remontaba como solo lectura con mount / -o remount,ro y reiniciaba.

Eso es de memoria, que puede que me falle, (terminé hasta el gorro de reiniciar unas veces kernel-libata y otras kernel-ide y viceversa)  :Wink: 

Salu2

----------

## luisfeser

Joder!!!!

no soy capaz  :Sad: 

He puesto todo en sda, menos el root=/dev/hde7

```
image="/boot/kernel-2.6.8.1-ck6-1"

   label="gentoo_268ck7"

   root=/dev/hde7

   vga=791

   append="video=ywrap,mtrr devfs=nomount hdg=none"

   read-only
```

Y nada, al ejecutar el lilo me salta con:

```
Fatal: Not a number: "/dev/hde7"
```

Hay alguna manera de forzar al lilo para k siga adelante, y que lo añada aunk no exista el hde7??

He probado a hacer un enlace de /dev/sda7 a /dev/hde7 para engañar al lilo, y si k lo graba, pero al reiniciar me da kernel panic de que no puede montar root y k lo corrija en el lilo.

K desesperacion!!

----------

## luisfeser

Por fin!!!!!!!1

bueno, al final se me ha ocurrido arrancar con un live cd que me carga el disco duro como hde, luego he montado /boot y modificado el lilo.conf (k previamente he tenido k mover a una particion k fuera legible, porque este livecd no soporta reiser4).

En fin, lo importante es k ha funcionado  :Smile: 

Y este es el resultado:

```
uname -a

Linux gentoo.athlon.xp 2.6.8-ck6 #3 Wed Sep 8 12:33:11 CEST 2004 i686 Unknown CPU Typ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

```
/dev/hde:

 Timing cached reads:   1700 MB in  2.00 seconds = 848.86 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  164 MB in  3.01 seconds =  54.44 MB/sec
```

Esto ya es otra cosa  :Wink: 

Me parece a mi k voy a tardar MUUUUUUUCHO en volver a poner el dirver sii3112 scsi  :Laughing: 

----------

## lunatc

Sólo por curiosidad, podrías hacer un hdparm -I /dev/hde y verificar cual es la versión de firmware del disco seagate?

En este hilo, alquien que tiene el mismo disco que tú, creo que dice oyó comentar que las versiones de firm 3.18 del disco ya no tienen ese problema y que podría ser que esté en la "lista negra"* sin motivo. 

Salu2

* (/usr/src/linux/drivers/scsi/sata_sil.c, línea 89 aproximadamente)

----------

## luisfeser

Pues aki lo tienes. Si tengo la 3.18... a ver si consiguen sacar el disco de la lista negra  :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hde:
> 
> ATA device, with non-removable media
> 
>         Model Number:       ST3160023AS                             
> ...

 

Entonce, se supone k si modifico la lista negra y vuelvo a compilar ya no tendria el problema?

Bueno, de momento no lo voy a hacer, k con lo que me ha costado meter el lilo....

----------

## lunatc

Hombre, es un suponer, no se si funcionaría pero parece ser que es una posibilidad por lo que se comenta.

Según pone el fichero 

```

/* TODO firmware versions should be added - eric */

```

Parece ser que no se realiza una comprobación de la revision del firmware (por lo que se banea a todo el modelo), y googleando por ahi parece ser que en ese modelo lo común es que el firm sea versión 3.05. 

En el gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r14 no esta "blacklisted" luego si pruebas un momento este kernel con libata y el disco no da problemas, es probable que sacandolo de la lista en el 2.6.8 tampoco los dé (tampoco se si entre la 2.6.7 y la 2.6.8 hubo cambios radicales en libata aunque por lo que he visto, concretamente para sata_sil.c no me lo parece).

Sería cuestion de editar el fichero sata_sil, sacarlo de la lista, recompilar y ver que ocurre, aunque sería cuestion de probarlo en una partición limpia o hacer un backup previo por si las moscas

Salu2

PD: 

 *luisfeser wrote:*   

> ... a ver si consiguen sacar el disco de la lista negra 
> 
> 

 

Me da (por lo que se leía en el post que te puse) que no están por la labor, porque dicen que son pocos los modelos de Seagate que tienen este comportamiento y no vale la pena (según ellos). Por eso lo de la revisión del firm puede ser "LA" posibilidad.

----------

## luisfeser

De momento no voy a tocarlo. Porque con el dirver ide va bien. Pero como es "deprecated" si lo terminan quitando ya cambiarian las cosas.

Pues si es por culpa del firmware el tio que lleva lo del sata_siI podria meter en el modulo alguna movida para que lo mire y segun eso lo meta en la lista negra o no.

Le voy a mandar un correo al hombrecillo que lleva el sata_siI, con el link k me has puesto, k supongo k ya lo sabrá, pero bueno, por darle un poco la brasa....  :Wink: 

----------

## lunatc

Si, lo de hacerse oir imagino que es importante, porque si no, no se avanzaría nada.

Si no me equivoco el que lleva el tema (entre parece ser que otras cosas) es un tal Jeff Garzik.

Lo que ocurre es que probablemente te dirá que lo pruebes y que le cuentes   :Wink: 

Suerte!

----------

## luisfeser

 *lunatc wrote:*   

> Lo que ocurre es que probablemente te dirá que lo pruebes y que le cuentes   

 

Jajaja, ya lo he pensado, pero bueno, si no se rompe el disco.... pues lo pruebo  :Laughing: 

Ya le he mandado el correo, a ver si contesta.

PD: se lo he enviado desde gmail, y tiene hasta corrector gramatica de inglésl!!!  :Surprised:  (asi k he corregido un par de palabrillas k tenia mal escritas, jejeje).

----------

## lunatc

Je, je...tenme informado, que tengo mucha curiosidad.

Me encantan este tipo de post "caza-gazapos" de hard (además de que me preocupa el hecho de tener una siI 3112, que se comporta como una cría caprichosa! jeje)

Ya me dirás!

Salu2

----------

